# FR: vieux / vieil



## catyHK

quel est la difference entre 'vieux' et 'vieil'?

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## ampurdan

Je crois que cela dépend de la position de l'adjectif. "Un vieil ami". "Il est vieux". Je ne suis pas sûr, on doit attendre l'opinion des francophones.


----------



## Aupick

'Vieil' est utilisé devant une voyelle ou un h muet. 'Vieux' est utilisé dans tous les autres cas.

Comme dit ampurdan, alors, 'un vieil ami', 'un vieil homme', mais 'un vieux vélo', 'un vieux hibou'.


----------



## The Servant

C'est le même *adjectif* : vieux = vieil (masculin), vieille (féminin)

  La liaison avec le mot qui suit détermine s'il faut utiliser *vieux *ou *vieil* :

*VIEIL *: à utiliser si le mot suivant commence par un *son de voyelle*, pour faire une liaison :
un *vieil a*mi
un v*ieil *h*o*mme [le h est "muet", il y a liaison]

*VIEUX *:  à utiliser si le mot suivant commence par un *son de consonne* ou au *pluriel* :
un *vieux c*amarade
un *vieux h*ibou [le h n'est pas "muet", il y a élision]
de *vieux a*mis [prononcez _de vieux *z*'amis_]
de *vieux* h*o*mmes [prononcez _de vieux *z*'ommes_]

S'il n'y a pas de mot suivant, on utilise *vieux* :
un homme *vieux
*
*Vieux *est aussi un *substantif*. : un vieux (= un vieillard).


----------



## Robert Schroeder

Is "vieux" the adjective used to qualify both masculine and feminine nouns, singular and plural? What is the distinction between "vieux" and "vieil"?


----------



## OlivierG

vieux : (sing) masculine adjective before a word that starts with a consonant
vieil : (sing) masculine adjective before a word that starts with a vowel
vieux: (plur) masculine adjective 
vieille: (sing) feminine adjective
vieilles: (plur) feminine adjective

Examples:
un vieux bureau
plusieurs vieux bureaux
un vieil arbre
plusieurs vieux arbres
une vieille dame
plusieurs vieilles dames
une vieille amie
plusieurs vieilles amies


----------



## AlejandroValencia

'vieil' is also used in front of masculine words starting with an 'h muet', (c'est à dire devant lequel on doit mettre l' et faire la liaison avec 'un' à l'oral) so you'd say:

Un vieil homme


----------



## Charlie Parker

J'ai été surpris de lire _vieux homme _dans le roman _Les Misérables _de Victor Hugo. La forme correct est sûrement _vieil homme. _Cependant une recherche Google a révélé beaucoup d'exemples de cet usage apparemment fautif. Est-ce facultatif en fin de compte ? Quelqu'un peut-il éclairer ma lanterne ? Merci d'avance.


----------



## XPditif

Hey C.P.
Hugo datant du 19e, j'imagine que c'est un ancien emploi, dans une ancienne graphie (no idea for the pronounciation though).
C'est dur d'avoir Hugo et fautif dans le même paragraphe.


----------



## SwissPete

Look here, especially post # 8.


----------



## Donaldos

On peut aussi se référer au Littré qui décrit l'usage à l'époque de la parution des_ Misérables_.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Donaldos. C'est très intéressant. Alors, à l'époque de Hugo, l'usage était peut-être encore en voie de dévelopement.


----------



## Nicomon

Charlie Parker said:


> Merci Donaldos. C'est très intéressant. Alors, à l'époque de Hugo, l'usage était peut-être encore en voie de dévelopement.


Salut Charlie,

Ce n'est pas tout à fait ce que j'ai compris. Victor Hugo a écrit Les Misérables en 1862... or l'usage de _vieil _était attesté depuis longtemps.

Extraits du *TLFI*


> *Rem.* Empl. de _vieil_ et de _vieux_.* a)* L'usage gén. est lié aux règles phonét. (_cf. infra_ phonét.). *b)* Dans les textes mod., *vieux est empl. à la place de vieil dans un but styl. ou d'arch*.: C'était un gros vie_ux homme ardent, essoufflé, qui rougeoyait comme une forge_ (Gide, _Si le grain_, 1924, p. 457).
> *Prononc. et Orth.:* [vjø], [vjεj], fém. [vjεj]. Att. ds _Ac._ dep. 1694. Au masc. sing.: _vieil_ devant voy. ou _h_ muet: _un vieil arbre, un vieil homme_; _vieux_ devant cons.: _un vieux marchand_. Règle gén. appliquée dep. le xviie s. *même si l'on rencontre encore vieux devant voy. ou h muet dans certains textes class. ou pour des raisons styl. dans des textes plus récents (ds Hugo, Gide, etc*.).


 Il me semble donc que c'est pour des raisons stylistiques que Victor Hugo a choisi « vieux ». 

Curiosité - copié de l'article : *Et si on parlait des vieux*


> Et jadis, jusqu’au milieu du 20ème siècle la grammaire nous renvoyait à de subtiles nuances : si on admettait que devant une voyelle vieux devenait vieil, *il était recommandé de maintenir vieux pour signifier la résistance sous le cumul des années*. C’est ainsi que lorsqu’on parlait d’un arbre, on disait tantôt « un vieil arbre » et cela signifiait un arbre vieux et très abîmé, mais aussi « un vieux arbre » afin de signifier que cet arbre avait résisté victorieusement à l’écoulement du temps. Il en était de même pour l’homme, *un vieux homme* signifiant le triomphe de l’âge, *un vieil homme* précisant l’altération survenue avec l’âge


 Autre curiosité : *Dico de 1788*, qui semble montrer qu'à la fin du xviiie siècle - donc peu avant la naissance de V. Hugo - l'usage était plus relâché. 

*Edit* : Si le lien vers le dico ne fonctionne pas, c'est le 5e de *cette liste*


----------



## Charlie Parker

Je reviens à ce fil parce que j'ai vu beaucoup d'exemples de "vieil hibou" alors que l'usage correct serait "vieux hibou." Je me demande pourquoi. Est-ce tout simplement parce que les gens se trompent souvent ou y a-t-il comme un usage alternatif ?


----------



## Pinairun

Il n'y a aucune différence de sens entre _vieil _et _vieux_:  tous deux signifient "vieux". 
Mais on emploie 'vieil' devant un mot qui commence par une voyelle ou un "H" *muet.*
on dit _un vieil homme; un vieil animal; un vieil arbre.._


----------



## Nicomon

Charlie Parker said:


> Je reviens à ce fil parce que j'ai vu beaucoup d'exemples de "vieil hibou" alors que l'usage correct serait "vieux hibou." Je me demande pourquoi. Est-ce tout simplement parce que les gens se trompent souvent ou y a-t-il comme un usage alternatif ?


 Tu as raison, Charlie. Extrait de cette page (no 8) : 





> Le mot _hibou_ commence par un _h_ aspiré (on dit « le hibou » et non « l’hibou »). On le traite donc comme s’il commençait par une consonne : _vieux hibou_.


Pour cette même raison, il faudrait dire un _beau hibou _et non _un bel hibou_,  contrairement à _un_ _bel homme.

_Alors, je dirais que c'est parce que les gens se trompent ou croient que la règle va pour tous les « h ».   
Cela dit, l'emploi de « vieil » dans l'exemple qui suit extrait de *cette page* ne me choque pas : 





> Je suis, madame, la plus malheureuse de toutes les femmes. J'ai pour mari un vieil hibou, avare, âgé de soixante-dix ans. Il ne me procure aucun plaisir.


 Mais cela semble dater de 1783.


----------

